# Araya 26x2.125 Double wall-ish rim



## pedal4416 (Jan 7, 2014)

I need another ine of these Araya S-2 type rim. I have one new and I would like another new one or really great shape used. This is a .105 double wall but pinched together like an S-2 without the knurling.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 7, 2014)

Gosh, I think I have one.. I really hope it wasn't the random one I laced up for a klunker project.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 7, 2014)

Let me know, I could use it!! Im sure you used it for the klunker, I would have!! Its a really heavy duty rim! Thank you.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 17, 2014)

Bump !!!!!!!!


----------



## 1973rx3 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi,
  Pm'd you my phone number.  I have an Nos Araya 26x2.126, but not for sale only for trade.  LuisGT


----------

